

Triumph of Nerds: Steve Jobs & Bill Gates (1 of 3) - acangiano
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2part_triumph-of-nerds-steve-jobs-bill-ga_tech

======
acangiano
Part 1: [http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2part_triumph-of-nerds-
ste...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2part_triumph-of-nerds-steve-jobs-
bill-ga_tech)

Part 2: [http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x2part_triumph-of-
nerds-s...](http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x2part_triumph-of-nerds-steve-
jobs-bill-ga_tech/video/x2pb2a_triumph-of-nerds-steve-jobs-bill-ga_tech)

Part 3: [http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x2pb2a_triumph-of-
nerds-s...](http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x2pb2a_triumph-of-nerds-steve-
jobs-bill-ga_tech/video/x2pbgf_triumph-of-nerds-steve-jobs-bill-ga_tech)

------
mynameishere
I like pirates of silicon valley better,

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xflXMZL2stU>

------
azharcs
I also totally recommend Download: The True Story of Internet, It is a 4 part
series.

[http://www.tv.com/download-the-true-story-of-the-
internet/sh...](http://www.tv.com/download-the-true-story-of-the-
internet/show/75254/summary.html)

------
tdavis
The website claims it was recorded in 2006 which I have a slightly hard time
believing.

~~~
acangiano
It's from 1996: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triumph_of_the_Nerds>

~~~
johnyzee
Crazy to think that in 1986 Bill Gates and Steve Jobs were already considered
to have triumphed. In hindsight, they had only just taken their first few baby
steps in business!

~~~
SingAlong
Seems like you have misread. It's 1996 not 1986 :)

But the 1990s were the most intense with OSes getting better GUIs and
computers getting cheaper (actually getting more personal) :)

~~~
johnyzee
Gah. :) But the going's been good since 1996 too.

------
surki
The machine that changed the world
<http://ei.cs.vt.edu/%7Ehistory/TMTCTW.html>

------
johns
I have this on VHS somewhere...

------
dustineichler
This is great! i recommend 'startup.com' too, a great little documentary.

~~~
brandonkm
I never heard of that one, thanks for the recommendation!

